# How far can a brompton take you?



## jonny jeez (18 Sep 2009)

Just curious, how long is the average Brompton riders commute.... anyone out there taking on a long-ish commute (say 19 miles) on one?

Are they comfortable/practical for longer rides?

My mind is ticking away......


----------



## Arch (18 Sep 2009)

Any bike can take you any distance, if it's set up right, and comfortable for you.

With the possible exception of the Sinclair A-Bike, or the Itera, but they barely qualify as bikes, one being a roller skate with pretentions, and the other a jelly on wheels.


----------



## theclaud (18 Sep 2009)

Never ridden one, but StuAff of this parish often does the FNRttC (60- or 70-odd miles) on a Dahon folder, and fairly whizzes along...


----------



## Big Jack Brass (18 Sep 2009)

I've heard of people doing the Dunwich Dynamo on a Brompton. Not been that far myself, but earlier this year I did the Mobberley Eight (named after the nine pubs visited... ) which would have been around twenty or thirty... it's a bit of a convoluted ride. Very comfy with a broken-in Brooks saddle. I was riding the three-speed, which generally meant going just a little faster than ideal but they eat up the miles.


----------



## HJ (18 Sep 2009)

I have heard of someone riding the length of Europe (south to north) on a Brompton, but I don't think anyone has yet ridden one around the world...


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (18 Sep 2009)

i've done over 50 miles on mine and building up to 100. only the fitness stops me going further not the bike. it's great


----------



## Piemaster (18 Sep 2009)

I'm sure there are people who commute much further than 19 miles regularly on one. Though a chunk of the journey will of course be on a train.....


Sorry, just being pedantic, you asked about commuting length, not about riding one


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (18 Sep 2009)




----------



## Crankarm (18 Sep 2009)

I should imagine a Brompton has been around the world taken by some brave dedicated owner. They do indeed receive a more welcoming reception than fixed frame bikes and draw a lot of attention - young chavs.

If you go on A2B you will find your are amongst diehard Bromptonians.

I've done the major Cols of the Pyrenees on mine on a 3 week tour encompassing the Bearn and the Basque regions.


----------



## BentMikey (18 Sep 2009)

Yeah AndyGates did the Dynamo on his brompton last year. Quite impressed!

I borrowed a mates Dahon last year, and it was f'kin painful to ride in comparison with either my fixed or my recumbent. So much slower it hurt my brain. That said, it was a lot of fun, very nice handling.


----------



## Glow worm (18 Sep 2009)

The most I've done on my Brompton is only about 10 miles. It was fine but prob a bit uncomfotable for much longer. Could get a better saddle I guess. I don't carry p*nct*** repair kit with the Brompton so would be stuck if the fairy struck. I've mended one P******* on the Bromptom and it was a nightmare (back wheel). Took me hours to fix and lots of swearing, so I stick to my other bike for longer distances.

One word of warning to Cambridge Brompton folks- there's a nazi style bus supervisor now at the bus station who won't let you get on the bus with a Brompton unless it's in a bag. Utter crap. The drivers are fine with it, so just cycle to the next stop from the bus station and get on there,


----------



## palinurus (18 Sep 2009)

I used to do my 9 mile commute on my Brompton sometimes, mainly because I liked to show it off. It was fine for that.

I'd use it for longer rides simply because if I was going somewhere I'd take it with me. Never did more than 50 miles, but I wouldn't've ruled out a longer ride if it worked out that way.


----------



## Crankarm (18 Sep 2009)

BentMikey said:


> Yeah AndyGates did the Dynamo on his brompton last year. Quite impressed!
> 
> I borrowed a mates Dahon last year, and it was f'kin painful to ride in comparison with either my fixed or my recumbent. So much slower it hurt my brain. That said, it was a lot of fun, very nice handling.



BM do you get sores sitting on your bum in a recumbent? No, seriously, say sitting for a few hours or the whole day? Wouldn't you have to stop and have a massage? Just curious as people who are bed ridden are prone to bed sores unless they turn and wash regularly. Can't be good sitting in the same position on your bum. A recumbent is not like a conventional bike where you can get out of the saddle every now and again and re-compose as it were.


----------



## Crankarm (18 Sep 2009)

Glow worm said:


> One word of warning to Cambridge Brompton folks- there's *a nazi style bus supervisor* now at the bus station who won't let you get on the bus with a Brompton unless it's in a bag. Utter crap. The drivers are fine with it, so just cycle to the next stop from the bus station and get on there,



In the Blues Brothers the Nazis get their comeuppance when I think Dan Ackroyd drives a huge bus at them as they goose step over a bridge. They're forced to jump off which is rather funnny. 

Does your Nazi style bus supervisor dress as an SS stormtrooper .

Anyway why are you even contemplating taking a Brompton on a bus in Cambridge when it is a cycling city....?


----------



## BentMikey (18 Sep 2009)

Crankarm said:


> BM do you get sores sitting on your bum in a recumbent? No, seriously, say sitting for a few hours or the whole day? Wouldn't you have to stop and have a massage? Just curious as people who are bed ridden are prone to bed sores unless they turn and wash regularly. Can't be good sitting in the same position on your bum. A recumbent is not like a conventional bike where you can get out of the saddle every now and again and re-compose as it were.




Hahahaha! Have you never seen the bum sores topics on cycling forums? Those ones where the pictures cause you to need mind bleach afterwards? Consider yourself so lucky that I can't find a link atm.

Not on recumbents that's for sure. Do you get bed sores after sleeping in bed for a night? I didn't think so, and that's very nearly how comfortable a good recumbent seat is.


----------



## BentMikey (18 Sep 2009)

Do not click on the picture linked in this topic. You will regret it....

http://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16819.0

http://chiark.greenend.org.uk/~damerell/hidden/audax-bottom.jpg


----------



## Crankarm (18 Sep 2009)

BentMikey said:


> Hahahaha! Have you never seen the bum sores topics on cycling forums? Those ones where the pictures cause you to need mind bleach afterwards? Consider yourself so lucky that I can't find a link atm.
> 
> Not on recumbents that's for sure. Do you get bed sores after sleeping in bed for a night? I didn't think so, and that's very nearly how comfortable a good recumbent seat is.



It was a genuine question given you have to pedal which would require some pushing and pulling in the leg department transmitting to some movement I guess in your bum and lower back area. If you're sweating etc it must get a bit damp in the region and you run the risk of sores. If it's not an issue then great for recumbent riders. Is choice of seat like on a conventional bike with saddle important to avoid sores, lacerations, etc?


----------



## Glow worm (18 Sep 2009)

Crankarm said:


> Anyway why are you even contemplating taking a Brompton on a bus in Cambridge when it is a cycling city....?



Hi Crankarm, hope all ok with you. I sometimes take the Brompton on the bus if I have to go on somewhere by train for work, It's because I hate leaving my lovely main bike at the station (to get nicked). Its' often if I'm forced (very reluctantly) to go to London for work, cos the train folks are funny about big bikes on their trains to London.


----------



## Crankarm (18 Sep 2009)

Glow worm said:


> Hi Crankarm, hope all ok with you. I sometimes take the Brompton on the bus if I have to go on somewhere by train for work, It's because I hate leaving my lovely main bike at the station (to get nicked). Its' often if I'm forced (very reluctantly) to go to London for work, cos the train folks are funny about big bikes on their trains to London.



I'm just fine GW. Thanks for asking. Indeed Cambridge station cycle parking facilities aren't that great and I should imagine tea leaves keep an eagle eye out for anything desirable.


----------



## BentMikey (18 Sep 2009)

It's as bemusing as the odd person asking me: "That must be so uncomfortable." WTF?


----------



## Darryl (19 Sep 2009)

I often do between 15 and 20 miles on my Brompton, not really as a commute but after work when I'm away from home with no problem. Have done longer rides as well and as an earlier post said it is me not the bike that limites the distance. I have two "big" bikes and don't go any further on those


----------



## Origamist (20 Sep 2009)

I've ridden centuries on a Brompton, a Trek (rebadged Dahon) and a Birdy. That said, folding bikes would not me my first choice for longer distance rides, but they are more than capable of covering significant distances, if you are. 

A tougher guy than me did the Paris-Brest-Paris (1200km) on a Brompton.


----------



## shirokazan (20 Sep 2009)

jonny jeez said:


> Are they comfortable/practical for longer rides?



I mostly use my Brompton for short commuting rides, but I have taken it with me on a couple of short tours. The last one was in August, a 3.5 day jaunt around north Cambridgeshire and Norfolk. The longest day was 89 miles.

Given the choice I'd prefer to use one of my non-folding bikes but it's just so convenient to use the Brompton if I'm using the train to get to/from the starting/end points of the tour.


----------



## NormanD (20 Sep 2009)

I watched three guys complete the Great North Bike Ride of 55 miles on bromptons and I can tell you these guys didn't hang about ... they set a great pace on them.


----------



## Big Jack Brass (20 Sep 2009)

The main issue with the Brompton regarding lengthy rides is that Brommies wear out faster than "normal" bikes; I expect that other low-riding folders are much the same. Ground clearance is reduced and you're more likely to get water and muck in the gears and on the chain, so regular maintenance is absolutely vital. And I've never had so many punctures in my life as I have with my Brommie and it's allegedly "puncture-proof" Marathon tyres...

Wonderful bike and a joy to ride, but although it _can_ take you just as far as any other bike it wouldn't be my first choice unless there was a real need to make use of its folding abilities.


----------



## Crankarm (20 Sep 2009)

Big Jack Brass said:


> .... Ground clearance is reduced and you're more likely to get water and muck in the gears and on the chain, so regular maintenance is absolutely vital. And I've never had so many punctures in my life as I have with my Brommie and it's allegedly "puncture-proof" Marathon tyres...



Well I've had none in 8 years and I chose Brompton's Kevlar tyres. So don't know where you are riding yours - Baghdad? Brompton say they are not designed for off road use so low ground clearance is not an issue and maintenance is just the same for any other bike IMHO. In fact maintenance is less because of the rear sealed hub gear. And before you say this these are crap both my Brompton L6 hubs have functioned faultlessly not even needing adjusting. The first was stolen.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (20 Sep 2009)

i did this today on my brommie. 


www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=20676


----------



## ColinJ (20 Sep 2009)

shauncollier said:


> i did this today on my brommie.
> 
> 
> www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=20676


If you did it clockwise, how did you cope with this climb? 







I'd have gone via Worsthorne and Walk Mill to avoid Burnley.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (20 Sep 2009)

hi colin,

did it ccw. bit it's just as bad coming the other way from 'the fighting cocks' / 'kettledrum'. the 's' bends nearly made me push. after that it wasn't too bad at first, but the wind kicked in and slowed me down. i was surprised by how much climbing i had done when i mapped it out. it's beautiful up there isn't it?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (20 Sep 2009)

ColinJ said:


> If you did it clockwise, how did you cope with this climb?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i wish i did, thought about it at lane bottoms crossroads then carried on for some reason!! i HATE the climb from burnley, it's just so bloody long and boring!!!


----------



## shirokazan (3 Nov 2009)

Big Jack Brass said:


> ...And I've never had so many punctures in my life as I have with my Brommie and it's allegedly "puncture-proof" Marathon tyres...



My experience is mixed. The first set of Marathon Plus tyres lasted about 15 months before the front tyre wore out, but during that whole time I had zero punctures. Not long after, I replaced that Brompton with a newer one. Unfortunately, I've had about 3 punctures on the rear in the last 3 months  I'm beginning to think that the rear tyre is cursed and just needs replacing. 

For information, most of the cycling is my train-commute to work in central London and that's where all the punctures have occurred.


----------



## Arch (3 Nov 2009)

I got a letter a while back from a friend who'd just done half a LEJOG (LE to Carlisle) on a Brompton, over a week or two. And she's in her 70's. She took the Brom so that she could get the bus if necessary, but never needed to.

She plans to go back and do Carlisle to JOG next year...


----------



## chap (3 Nov 2009)

I just checked how long I do and it is about 16 miles (roundtrip) surprisingly enough. The thing is that the Brompton is surprisingly quick and the gearing must be right since I seldom feel 'put out' on it. 

I regularly do pleasure rides around town, and these are generally about 10 or more miles, the only reason I don't do more is because I normally stop at a few spots either for a drink at a pub, or something small to eat. It is wonderfuly sociable going for cycles with others (esp. at night time when the city is your playground).


----------



## Ian H (3 Nov 2009)

An Italian lawyer whose name I fail to recall did the London-Edinburgh-London 1400k audax on a Brompton in 1997. Brompton did some minor mods to the rear triangle for him - probably more to do with his size than innate design problems - he was about 6' 7".


----------



## Crankarm (4 Nov 2009)

Ian H said:


> *An Italian lawyer* whose name I fail to recall did the London-Edinburgh-London 1400k audax on a Brompton in 1997. Brompton did some minor mods to the rear triangle for him - probably more to do with his size than innate design problems - *he was about 6' 7". *



A 6'7"ft tall Italian lawyer on a Brompton! Blimey aren't many Italian men a lot shorter than 6'7"? He must have been a giant in Italy. Italians tend to have shorter legs and longer arms hence the uncomfortable driving positions for their cars. Mind many men are a lot shorter than 6'7". I am for a start. Although the Dutch are very tall perhaps that's why Dutch bikes are so big?


----------



## JohnCKirk (4 Nov 2009)

I've done 19 miles on a Brompton recently, but it starts to get a bit uncomfortable after about 10 miles. I think that's mainly because of my height: I'm 6'2", so I've got the extended seat pillar, but the handlebars don't raise (because it would mess up the folding mechanism), so I wind up with a bit of back ache after a while.

I got the Brompton a year ago, and used it to replace the bus journeys at each end of my commute. Since then, I've been cycling further, and reducing the length of my train journey (e.g. cycling to a station that's halfway along my route). Now that I can cycle the whole way to/from work, I think it's time to get another bike, and just use the Brompton when I'm taking the train somewhere.


----------



## StuartG (4 Nov 2009)

I love my Brommie almost as much as my proper bike. The only issue I have is the plain pedals that make more work for you. I'm old fashioned enough to still have clips on the other but they still make a big difference to converting effort into miles.

It may be worthwhile figuring out the best type of shoe to wear (office leather soles are lethal) unless someone has grafted cleats onto a Brommie?

As for taking a brommie on a bus - I assume it ain't going to rain or the fairy will fly away. So far lucky with the latter (Brompton Kevlars) but it does save have to carry wet gear 'just in case' if you have the alternate option to get home.


----------



## Greenbank (4 Nov 2009)

Ian H said:


> An Italian lawyer whose name I fail to recall did the London-Edinburgh-London 1400k audax on a Brompton in 1997. Brompton did some minor mods to the rear triangle for him - probably more to do with his size than innate design problems - he was about 6' 7".



There was one Brompton on London-Edinburgh-London again this year, this time it was a rather shorter (sub-6') Israeli named Tal. That's 1400km in under 5 days for those what don't know.


----------



## palinurus (4 Nov 2009)

StuartG said:


> I love my Brommie almost as much as my proper bike. The only issue I have is the plain pedals that make more work for you. I'm old fashioned enough to still have clips on the other but they still make a big difference to converting effort into miles.
> 
> It may be worthwhile figuring out the best type of shoe to wear (office leather soles are lethal) unless someone has grafted cleats onto a Brommie?
> 
> As for taking a brommie on a bus - I assume it ain't going to rain or the fairy will fly away. So far lucky with the latter (Brompton Kevlars) but it does save have to carry wet gear 'just in case' if you have the alternate option to get home.



SPDs on a Brompton work, once you've managed to get the folding pedal off. They stick out a bit more than the folding pedal which may be a disadvantage. It makes it more difficult for someone else to use it unless they have the shoes etc- a problem if guests sometimes use it for example. It would be possible to use one-sided SPD pedals with a platform on the other side but these stick out further than regular SPDs.


----------



## Crankarm (4 Nov 2009)

palinurus said:


> SPDs on a Brompton work, once you've managed to get the folding pedal off. They stick out a bit more than the folding pedal which may be a disadvantage. It makes it more difficult for someone else to use it unless they have the shoes etc- a problem if guests sometimes use it for example. It would be possible to use one-sided SPD pedals with a platform on the other side but these stick out further than regular SPDs.



Regular SPD M520s are fine. However they are absolutely no deterrent whatsoever to anyone thinking of 'borrowing' your Brompton as my first L6 had SPDs on plus micro bar ends which was nicked .

The SPD pedal on the left side doesn't stick out that much. It is a small price to pay for a much improved cycling experience.


----------



## HobbesChoice (4 Nov 2009)

When I saw the subject of this thread my instant thought was "to hell and back" but reading some posts the Brompton definitely has some loyal customers! 

I know that there's a London to Paris ride each year for fold ups but aimed at Brompton owners. I would imagine that to be quite a lot of fun having done that trip myself (not on a Brompton, obviously )

I have a Brompton which I only use when really really necessary as I love my hybrid so much and don't want to do my full commute on a small fold up bike. But my Brompton does me for the 10 mile round trip to the train station (when it's absolutely necessary that I use the train). But I use it so rarely these days I'm seriously considering selling it.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Nov 2009)

did 100km last friday in the horrendous rain. no problems at all


----------



## Twanger (4 Nov 2009)

StuartG said:


> I love my Brommie almost as much as my proper bike. The only issue I have is the plain pedals that make more work for you. I'm old fashioned enough to still have clips on the other but they still make a big difference to converting effort into miles.
> 
> It may be worthwhile figuring out the best type of shoe to wear (office leather soles are lethal) unless someone has grafted cleats onto a Brommie?
> 
> As for taking a brommie on a bus - I assume it ain't going to rain or the fairy will fly away. So far lucky with the latter (Brompton Kevlars) but it does save have to carry wet gear 'just in case' if you have the alternate option to get home.



I have kept the folding pedal, but I changed the right hand pedal with a bog standard cage+toe clip one. I can't get the hang of not having a toe clip on the pedal I start off on. I feel weird having to flick up the pedal with my toe at the lights. A toe clip restores confidence. It doesn't affect the folding, and I have got used to no toeclip on the left.

When it comes to shoes, normal office shoes are fine for the short (3 mile) run I normally do. For longer runs, I wear my cycling shoes.


----------



## chap (5 Nov 2009)

JohnCKirk said:


> I've done 19 miles on a Brompton recently, but it starts to get a bit uncomfortable after about 10 miles. I think that's mainly because of my height: I'm 6'2", so I've got the extended seat pillar, but the handlebars don't raise (because it would mess up the folding mechanism), so I wind up with a bit of back ache after a while.
> 
> I got the Brompton a year ago, and used it to replace the bus journeys at each end of my commute. Since then, I've been cycling further, and reducing the length of my train journey (e.g. cycling to a station that's halfway along my route). Now that I can cycle the whole way to/from work, I think it's time to get another bike, and just use the Brompton when I'm taking the train somewhere.




Funny, I had a bit of a painful back today, which is odd since I commuted the exact same route as usual (albeit in a hurry). I think it has something to do with the seat since it has been rather uncomfortable (at speed across bumpy ground) recently so I've been shifting, and consequently moving back, which arches my back. 

I will ride normally tomorrow and look into buying a sprung saddle (preferably Brooks Flyer Special.) I imagine that this would alleviate the strain. I think that it is possible to go far on a Brompton as a tallish person, I managed to put in a few miles, plus I've done this commute several times, and I am about 6,1". Also Will Self uses a Brompton too, and he is 6,2" Obviously everybody is different so please don't think I am taking that commonly used assumptive and populist stance with you that others are fine so you must follow suit 

Anyway, I'll check it tomorrow.


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Nov 2009)

Waitrose. Anything further, get a real bike.

As theclaud says, Stuart and Mary have done the FNRttC on Brommies, which is pretty impressive. I wouldn't fancy it.


----------



## Twenty Inch (5 Nov 2009)

Big Jack Brass said:


> I've heard of people doing the Dunwich Dynamo on a Brompton. Not been that far myself, but earlier this year I did the Mobberley Eight (named after the nine pubs visited... ) which would have been around twenty or thirty... it's a bit of a convoluted ride. Very comfy with a broken-in Brooks saddle. I was riding the three-speed, which generally meant going just a little faster than ideal but they eat up the miles.



I've seen someone doing the London Olympic tri on a Brompton - 40k cycle, and I saw a lady doing the Dunwich Dynamo on a Raleigh Twenty.


----------



## Bromptonaut (5 Nov 2009)

Done 25 miles on my M6R accompanying Mrs B on her Claud Butler Ravanna MTB. No real issues, as usual I beat her up the hills and she caught me on the way down. Only discomfort was lack of variation in bar position. Left with thought that either I should have got a P type or that bar ends might be a good investment. Could easily have gone further. 

Might try the Fnrttc next year.


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Nov 2009)

Would this be a bad time to mention my embryonic plan to do a TNRttC on one, and continue on to Paris?
Someone please lock me up for my own safety...


----------



## XmisterIS (6 Nov 2009)

When I first saw the title of this thread, the answer that popped into my head was, _"When you stop pedalling"_


----------



## andyfromotley (6 Nov 2009)

In the case of Grand Designs Kevin McCloud, well known bromptonista - not bloody far enough.


----------



## chap (7 Nov 2009)

By the looks of thing, pretty far:

http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/nort...40-mile-bus-and-bike-challenge-72703-25079456


----------



## Crankarm (7 Nov 2009)

andyfromotley said:


> In the case of Grand Designs Kevin McCloud, well known bromptonista - not bloody far enough.




Oi! No dissing Kev ....... 

Doesn't he ride an olde hardtail MTB?

Keeps crashing into things as well.

He's a good egg.


----------



## chap (8 Nov 2009)

Nope I am glad to confirm that the inimitable Kevin McCloud does in fact use an Orange Brompton.


----------



## jonny jeez (9 Nov 2009)

chap said:


> By the looks of thing, pretty far:
> 
> http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/nort...40-mile-bus-and-bike-challenge-72703-25079456




Fantastic quote..."his folding bicyle, also known as a brompton bicycle".

Must be great to be a journo!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Nov 2009)

I've ridden mine all over North Sutherland and around the Netherlands, up to 50-odd miles at a stretch but in commuting terms, I've never done more than 10 miles each way. People seem to be amazed how fast I can go on it. That said, for anything more than double-figures, I would prefer to be on something faster (given the choice). The pedals are the one thing I don't like and will be replacing.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (9 Nov 2009)

i agree, the pedals suck, way way too small. i'm now on shimano flats, just need some power grips


----------



## chap (9 Nov 2009)

shauncollier said:


> i agree, the pedals suck, way way too small. i'm now on shimano flats, just need some power grips




I find them more than fine for heeled shoes; the heel acts as a sort of clip. But I would imagine that they are easy to replace.


----------



## Crankarm (9 Nov 2009)

chap said:


> I find them more than fine for heeled shoes; the heel acts as a sort of clip. *But I would imagine that they are easy to replace*.



Sure are.............with SPDs.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (11 Nov 2009)

ColinJ said:


> If you did it clockwise, how did you cope with this climb?




did it today colin, part of this route.....
www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=25799 


i cleaned the hills but only averaged 10 mph so i know coming on your ride i will be seriously be holding you up. it will probably take me 6 hrs. how long do think the group will do it in? beware it was icy up there. one place near slack is so bad they've put warning signs up. it was really windy and bloody freezing.


----------



## CopperBrompton (12 Nov 2009)

I don't know, to me SPDs on a Brommie just feels wrong. For me, it's all about the 'hop on, hop off' experience: tuck your trousers into your socks and be on your way. Having to change into cycling shoes doesn't seem quite how these things should be done. :-)


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Nov 2009)

this month's FNRttC will be graced by the self-styled 'Bromettes', fresh from Bromptoning from London to Paris on 3 speeds. I in 6 hills await them........


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Nov 2009)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> I don't know, to me SPDs on a Brommie just feels wrong. For me, it's all about the 'hop on, hop off' experience: tuck your trousers into your socks and be on your way. Having to change into cycling shoes doesn't seem quite how these things should be done. :-)



I do agree to an extent, I just think the pedal on the Brompton are not as good as they could be. The saddle also used to problematic. They've sorted that out now.


----------

